# best plow for homeowner w 97 F-250 and 1200' driveway



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

hello pros! I'm a total rookie to plowing but I think I have to put a plow on my truck to make winter more manageable.
I'm hoping for a few opinions to send me in the right direction so i came here.

Our driveway is pretty hellish. 
it's on a steep grade (uphill to the house/downhill to the road) About 1200 feet of gravel. 
My wife and I have AWD cars and top snow tires so I'm not looking for perfection I'm just hoping to clear the deep snow without scraping all of my item #4 into the ditches. i plan on using plow shoes to keep me off the gravel especially if the ground may not be fully frozen.

i've got a 97 F250 HD with the 351 Windsor in it and although the trucks in good shape and I'm not looking to beat up on the transmission I'm considering putting a plow on it only for my own personal use. 

i'm wondering if folks have any advice and any experience with this particular truck and what type of plow would be the best. I have leaf springs in the front and the twin I beam suspension. 

I know nothing about plows I'm certainly not looking for something new and I will not be plowing commercially but if this is going to be a permanent solution for my winters I don't mind spending good money for something that will last me and require little to no maintenance. 

Does such a thing exist? 

i've been on craigslist and there are many things available but wanted to ask some opinions first. wasn't sure if there was a particular plow that's common for that year and type of truck and if there's any thing to watch out for or any specifics I should be aware of. i'm not a welder, I don't have a shop and I'm not interested in modifying or fabricating anything special. I just want a simple solution with the least amount of parts to install.

I realize this may be a common topic so if there are other threads answering these questions please let me know. 

thanks in advance for the help, it's much appreciated!!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

8 ft straight blade with a gravel guard on the cutting edge so it doesn't bite into driveway, make?....whoever is close with good service and parts


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

As stated, find a straight blade plow. No shoes, they are just going to make ruts. My opinion anyway.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Since you presumably are on a larger land parcel, if you by chance have a tractor (or plan on getting one), might want to just use that with a blower and tire chains. 

if you don’t have a tractor, then just ignore this.....


----------



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

thanks for the replies fellas. 
to answer your question seville009, i am thinking of getting a smaller tractor at some point but likely won't be for a few years. in the meantime i should really try to get a plow happening. 

you guys say a straight 8 and a gravel guard? i'm not really sure what that is, i've seen guys put a sliced steel pipe over the cutting edge to keep it from diggin in... is that what you mean by gravel guard? i'l keep lookin into that

also, i've seen a few V plows for sale around here, should i stay away from them due to cost, moving parts and maintenance or some other reason?

lastly, it seems the terms plow mount and push plates are used interchangeably ... i don't see many people selling mounts for older trucks like mine, should i try to find a complete setup even if it means driving farther to get the stuff or is it better to get the plow local and try to find the plow mount separately? looks like i'l need to remove the bumper and shocks to attach this thing.

thanks again for the help, i really appreciate it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ofenback said:


> thanks for the replies fellas.
> to answer your question seville009, i am thinking of getting a smaller tractor at some point but likely won't be for a few years. in the meantime i should really try to get a plow happening.
> 
> you guys say a straight 8 and a gravel guard? i'm not really sure what that is, i've seen guys put a sliced steel pipe over the cutting edge to keep it from diggin in... is that what you mean by gravel guard? i'l keep lookin into that
> ...


A V plow is fine, but maybe overkill for your needs. 
You'll probably not find a used plow with the correct truck mounts for your truck. You'll probably have to buy them separately. You may have to buy a new mount and wire harness to fit your truck. 
Most manufacturers websites have part number lists for each truck. 
Maybe a local plow dealer can help you out.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

ofenback said:


> thanks for the replies fellas.
> to answer your question seville009, i am thinking of getting a smaller tractor at some point but likely won't be for a few years. in the meantime i should really try to get a plow happening.
> 
> you guys say a straight 8 and a gravel guard? i'm not really sure what that is, i've seen guys put a sliced steel pipe over the cutting edge to keep it from diggin in... is that what you mean by gravel guard? i'l keep lookin into that
> ...


Yes, I think they were reffering to the sliced steel pipe as a gravel guard.
No need for a V in your case. Use KISS method, and get a nice 8ft straight blade. Not sure what your budget is, but I'd thInk for around $3000 you can easily find a really nice used commercial grade 8ft plow (complete setup other than maybe a wiring harness)...and you shouldn't have to remove bumpers or shocks to mount it, but idk, I'm not a Mekanick


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Find a used straight blade and just get the harness and mount. More important you got the wrong stone #4 in your driveway. #4 is used to run water or in landscaping it does not compact on a flat surface.

A quick fix without spending a fortune on # 1 or # crush & run would be to get some loads of stone dust - altz and put a thin layer over the top and roll and vibrate. It will tighten up the stone where you won't plow it up as easy. Rubber or poly on your cutting edge will help some.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes the round bar would probably be better then the rubber or poly.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i back supported mine, i use the shoe to help mount it on my myers, it did not touch the ground....i since have put it on the western, hoever after 6 years it is wore to the edge, works but not as well as riding on the pipe


----------



## 16hdsport (Jan 18, 2018)

8 foot straight blade, I prefer a trip Edge plow, but that's just me. Run with studded snow tires, and lots of ballast, you will be fine


----------



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

hey fellas thanks for all the valuable information! 
Regarding the stone on my driveway, everyone uses item #4 around here. it's a great surface to drive on but I do need to be careful I don't rip it apart or send it into the ditch. i'l be fabricating some sort of guard for the cutting edge and not plow until the ground freezes when possible. but we get thaws in the middle of the winters so I'll need to be careful of that. 

i'm leaning towards a fisher minute mount or a western uni mount. Both seem common, plenty of parts available and i can get them used and in my price range. Complete plow set ups can be had for about 1500 total and I found a place that will do a total installation for $ 2500.

do you guys have any advice on ultramount vs minute mount? not so much the mounts, although I will be on/off w plow....Mainly, just wondering if there are specific advantages of one or the other. Seems like they both use a lot of the same parts and they seem fairly straightforward, just wondering if one plow might respond better to a certain vehicle, certain conditions, or reliability etc....
i'm sure everyone has their preference but just figured I would ask. also because I'm not near a dealer and I haven't found one that deals with used plows in my price range, it doesn't seem like a selling point for me as I will likely be getting replacement parts through other sources and less frequently than you commercial plow guys. 
hopefully NEVER! ha, yea right.

i'm not sure if I want to try the install myself or hire it out. I'm handy, but I'm not sure how much of a pain it is to install one of those plows amd wire setups so any advice would be welcome. seems like I would save about $1000 but not sure how long it would take me and don't want to risk installing anything incorrectly and having to deal with it down the line. 

also, I could buy new push plates for about 3-$500 online or I could get secondhand plates from some of the sellers on craigslist. Is there a big advantage towards getting new plates? I don't want to get some rusty old crap, but the metal seems pretty thick and not sure if it's common to have push plates rusted through. 

just got a pair of studded Duratracs, I'm gonna put them on the front and get a new unstudded set for the back. Then I can put chains on those if I ever need to. But I plan on starting at the top and plowing downhill so my first run back up should at least be cleared mostly .

One last question, I found a 9 foot western uni mount complete set up. Just wondering if I should definitely stay away from something that big? I don't wanna bite off more than I can chew for me or the truck and just wondering if a rookie like me should stick w 8'.

anyway thanks for all the great information, I know this is a mouthful long post with lots of questions but thanks, this is a big help! 

-jer.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

ofenback said:


> hey fellas thanks for all the valuable information!
> Regarding the stone on my driveway, everyone uses item #4 around here. it's a great surface to drive on but I do need to be careful I don't rip it apart or send it into the ditch. i'l be fabricating some sort of guard for the cutting edge and not plow until the ground freezes when possible. but we get thaws in the middle of the winters so I'll need to be careful of that.
> 
> i'm leaning towards a fisher minute mount or a western uni mount. Both seem common, plenty of parts available and i can get them used and in my price range. Complete plow set ups can be had for about 1500 total and I found a place that will do a total installation for $ 2500.
> ...


If you find a good deal on a 9fter, get it...don't be scared that it's too much, It won't be...generally I've found whatever the weight of the complete plow setup is, put that same amount in the bed between the axle & tailgate. Btw, I'm not suggesting you install " ballast" in your truck!

I would lean towards getting new truck side mounts & wiring harness. Ultra mount is the best mounting system...anyone that says otherwise, is just lying because it's not what they have, or they just want to be an argumentative d-bag


----------



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

plow4beer said:


> If you find a good deal on a 9fter, get it...don't be scared that it's too much, It won't be...generally I've found whatever the weight of the complete plow setup is, put that same amount in the bed between the axle & tailgate. Btw, I'm not suggesting you install " ballast" in your truck!
> 
> I would lean towards getting new truck side mounts & wiring harness. Ultra mount is the best mounting system...anyone that says otherwise, is just lying because it's not what they have, or they just want to be an argumentative d-bag


i may have a chance at a ultramount but it's a 7'6". is that going to be a little small for this size truck?

thanks!


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

ofenback said:


> i may have a chance at a ultramount but it's a 7'6". is that going to be a little small for this size truck?
> 
> thanks!


It would work, but At full angle your barely going to cover the width of your truck. Depending what model plow it is, western makes wings for their plows. If the deal is that good, and you can buy it plus a set of western wings, for less than what your finding 8-9ft plows for...then go for it. Me personally, even if it were just my own country lane I was plowing, would get annoyed running a 7.5ft plow on a full size truck.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

ofenback said:


> i may have a chance at a ultramount but it's a 7'6". is that going to be a little small for this size truck?
> 
> thanks!


That's what we used in the old days, before that truck was born.



plow4beer said:


> It would work, but At full angle your barely going to cover the width of your truck. Depending what model plow it is, western makes wings for their plows. If the deal is that good, and you can buy it plus a set of western wings, for less than what your finding 8-9ft plows for...then go for it. Me personally, even if it were just my own country lane I was plowing, would get annoyed running a 7.5ft plow on a full size truck.


And yes, youy tires will be in the windrow, especially on inside corners.


----------



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

OK fellas, as always thanks a million for the advice. 

that all makes perfect sense to me. I'm going to stick with an 8 foot or sligtly bigger plow. I can't risk having wheels in the snow, I'm gonna kick myself later. this driveway scares me and I've had my ass handed to me more times than I care to count!

probably go with a minute mount or Uni mount, those are the two in my price range. 

I guess the only question now is whether or not I should try to install it myself or pay to have it installed. 

thanks!
-jer


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

May be able to add removable wings to the 8’ plow, which would probably make it 9’. Can take them on and off as needed. Wings are angled forward a bit, so if you have a straight blade, they will provide a slight scooping benefit.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

ofenback said:


> OK fellas, as always thanks a million for the advice.
> 
> that all makes perfect sense to me. I'm going to stick with an 8 foot or sligtly bigger plow. I can't risk having wheels in the snow, I'm gonna kick myself later. this driveway scares me and I've had my ass handed to me more times than I care to count!
> 
> ...


It's really not that bad to mount & wire a plow up, if your halfway handy...maybe find a friend, or someone you trust that's a little more knowledgeable on the matter, and throw them a bone to come help you....then you'll have a better feel of what's involved, and possibly better off troubleshooting/fixing any possible future issues yourself.



seville009 said:


> May be able to add removable wings to the 8' plow, which would probably make it 9'. Can take them on and off as needed. Wings are angled forward a bit, so if you have a straight blade, they will provide a slight scooping benefit.


Being that he's only doing his driveway, he'd really be better off with a 8 or 9ft plow, and no wings. Wings that have a slight scoop will slightly hinder his ability to "throw" the snow as good.


----------



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

so i think i'm narrowing down on my plan. i'm looking for a western unimount or ultramount setup. i'l likely install it myself (especially if ultramount) just to make it a bit more affordable.

of course plow shopping in the middle of NY winter is a dumb idea but i think i'l have to get something soon if i can. 
i'm not having the best of luck finding an affordable complete setup so i think the first thing i'l need to get is the truckside mount for a western. then i can be more choosy and hopefully if i find a deal i can just go hook up the plow and drive it home installed.

according to my research it's #1379 for a 97 OBS F250. right?
like $500 at storks or ebay.

https://www.storksplows.com/1379-19...ruck-kit-67830-western-ultramount-snowex.html

my questions are;
will this mount allow me to hook up a Uni or Ultra mount? 
are they completely compatible or will i need some sort of conversion kit if i wanna go ultra? 
is there any downside to this conversion kit?

thanks!!
-jer.


----------



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

just spoke to storks, i guess i got the answer. two different mounts for uni/ultra. #1379 is just for ultra and needs conversion for uni. 
storks sells the #1379 with the conversion kit for $725 but at that price it might make sense for me to just bite the bullet and go ultra. 

or i could potentially save a bundle and get a complete used unimount setup off another OBS f250 for about $1500 on craigslist.

hmmm...
options options options.....

thanks for listening. let me know if ya think i'm missing anything.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

ofenback said:


> just spoke to storks, i guess i got the answer. two different mounts for uni/ultra. #1379 is just for ultra and needs conversion for uni.
> storks sells the #1379 with the conversion kit for $725 but at that price it might make sense for me to just bite the bullet and go ultra.
> 
> or i could potentially save a bundle and get a complete used unimount setup off another OBS f250 for about $1500 on craigslist.
> ...


I'm a couple hours north of you, and not a Professional Plowman. My driveway is 350-400', and gravel. I got my first plow (complete, plow and truckside) by buying it off an inoperable plow truck that was destined for scrap. I paid $300, and had to pull it myself. I parked my Suburban nose to nose with the donor, and swapped stuff over methodically. I got both plow and truckside equipment. It served me well for many years.

When I "upgraded" to a newer Suburban I bought a "parts" suburban (same year/same motor) that came with an almost unused Western UniMount set up installed. That truck and plow cost me $2k. Again, both trucks in the garage, pull parts off one, install on the other. Pretty straightforward, and no need to hunt down parts that weren't included.

FWIW, the first plow was a Fisher MMI. It was edge trip vs the Westerns full trip. The Fisher always seemed easier to mount/dismount, and I liked the edge trip better. (Edited to add: Both plows are 7'6".) When cheapness is a criteria, beggars can't be choosers lol.

Finding a plow this way might make things a little simpler for you. Good luck.


----------



## ofenback (Dec 7, 2019)

the Suburbanite said:


> I'm a couple hours north of you, and not a Professional Plowman. My driveway is 350-400', and gravel. I got my first plow (complete, plow and truckside) by buying it off an inoperable plow truck that was destined for scrap. I paid $300, and had to pull it myself. I parked my Suburban nose to nose with the donor, and swapped stuff over methodically. I got both plow and truckside equipment. It served me well for many years.
> 
> When I "upgraded" to a newer Suburban I bought a "parts" suburban (same year/same motor) that came with an almost unused Western UniMount set up installed. That truck and plow cost me $2k. Again, both trucks in the garage, pull parts off one, install on the other. Pretty straightforward, and no need to hunt down parts that weren't included.
> 
> ...


 OK thanks suburbanite. Yes, that does make sense.
I have yet to find a compatible parts truck but I like your idea. Your Uni mount does look very clean and hardly used, sounds like you got a killer deal! 
thanks for the info!


----------

